# Need help making a bandsaw jig....



## gooseforsupper (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi gang!
I need a way to cut accurate wooden segments on a bandsaw, repeatedly.
I have been using a jig on my chop saw, but it is too slow when I have to cut up a thousand or more little segments.
Here is what I need to make. Very small identicle segments:









These I use to make custom laminated goose calls like this one, made of 796 glued segments….










I need to find a bandsaw jig to help me do this. Any ideas out there??

Thanks!
Doug


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow this is amazing.


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

Check out The apprentice and the journeyman http://theapprenticeandthejourneyman.com/. He makes inlay banding pieces using jigs and such on a band saw.


----------



## gooseforsupper (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Bob! That's a good start.


----------



## SRRieman (May 31, 2012)

That thing is insane. I hope you charge a boat load. Good work - wish I even knew where to start with the jig..but good luck anyways.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Get a linotype saw.


----------



## gooseforsupper (Jul 18, 2012)

I love this forum. I had no idea anything like a linotype saw even existed. Facinating! I do own a mini table saw for making models, I wonder if that would be the ticket. Same thing, I would have to design a sliding table or jig of some sort for that tiny little machine… You have me thinking….


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

A linotype saw has this special clamp for holding very thin
parts. Some have sliding tables, others, a sort of miter
gauge. All seem to have a crosscut fence and stop with 
detents in picas and a micro-adjuster. The clamp is 
part of this assembly. Parts are very difficult to find
so look for a complete saw.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

You should do a photo shoot of the setup and turning of these. I find it mind boggling to say the least.


----------



## gooseforsupper (Jul 18, 2012)

Monte, your right, I should to a tutorial on the subject. I have done parts of it, but nothing start to finish. Maybe when I do one for next years national contest…..

The call your looking at took a blue ribbon and the design award this year. I'm thrilled all the months of glueing came together so well.










The best of show blew me away… After seeing it, I have a long way to go….










-Doug


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's a link to a Lumberjock that specializes in segmented turnings. He has written several blogs on his jigs-

http://lumberjocks.com/darryl


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I think you should think about some sort of jig which would work with stacks of boards so you can get several segments with one cut. I'm not sure how practical that would be in practice, but it's hard for me to imagine any other way to speed up the process. I would think you could also stack cut them on your miter saw. I know that some turners do this.


----------



## Foxmiller (Jan 29, 2013)

When I see the beautiful work some of the members do I almost want to quit woodworking! Instead I will use it as a stimulus to go for another level!


----------

